# WLAN Zugriff auf LAN nicht möglich



## lmarin (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

habe mir schon alle möglichen Beiträge zu diesem Thema angeschaut, allerdings hat nichts bei mir geholfen. Ich habe also folgendes Problem und vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen:

Ich musste meine Routereinstellungen auf die Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen und habe dann die notwendigen Einstellungen wieder vorgenommen. 

Netzwerkkonfiguration:
PC1: 192.168.1.10 (WinXP) - LAN
Laptop1: 192.168.1.11 (WinXP) - WLAN
Laptop2: 192.168.1.12 (WinXP) - WLAN
PC2: 192.168.1.13 - WLAN

Alle Rechner haben als Subnet die 255.255.255.0. DHCP beim Router ist ausgeschalten und alle Rechner kommen in das Internet und können auch auf den Router zugreifen. MAC Filter für die WLAN Rechner ist eingeschalten. Die WLAN Rechner können auch miteinander kommunizieren und untereinander Dateien austauschen. Allerdings kann keiner der WLAN Rechner auf den LAN Rechner zugreifen, ping ist auch nicht möglich. Zu Testzwecken habe ich auch schon alle Firewalls deaktiviert, was auch keine Lösung war. Kein Weg führte auf den LAN Rechner. Wenn ich nun allerdings einen der Laptops mit einem Kabel an den Router anschliessen, können diese Rechner miteinander kommunizieren, ich kann auf freigegebene Verzeichnisse zugreifen und den Rechner auch anpingen. 

Wie kann ich nun wieder mit den WLAN Rechnern auf den LAN PC zugreifen, weil das vor meinem Zurücksetzen auf die Werkseinstellungen funktioniert hat.

Hat jemand vielleicht Ideen

Vielen Dank.


----------



## hagi2k2 (21. Juni 2005)

Hi, das Problem habe ich auch,

komme über mein NB nicht an das Netzwerk ran

Hast du schon eine Lösung gefunden?


Bye


----------



## lmarin (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe das Netzwerk komplett neu eingerichtet. Also Treiber der Netzwerkkarten deinstalliert, neu installiert und dann andere IP Adressen als vorher vergeben. Auch der Name der Arbeitsgruppe wurde geändert und siehe da, es funktionierte wieder. Keine Ahnung, was da war. Aber vielleicht hilft es Dir ja.


----------

